# 6/23 Big Cat Shootout results



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

On Wedneday evening, AkronCATS held a Big Cat Shootout. We had a really nice evening for fishing after violent storms passed through the area less than an hour before the start of the tournament. 13 anglers signed up, but only 4 brought fish to the scale. Congratulations to Chrissy Jones for winning with a nice 7 lb channel cat. The staff at AkronCATS would like to wish Chrissy Jones and fiance' Skip Martin good luck this weekend as they head to Morgantown, WV to compete at the national level at the Cabela's King Kat tournament!! Coming in 2nd at the BCS was Tom Nixdorf, Steve Gray finished in 3rd with Mike Luoma coming in 4th. Merchandise from Catfish Academy and Juiced Up Baits was raffled off at the weigh in. Thanks to all who competed, we hope to see you all at the Nimisila tournament on July 10!!


**for a conplete list of results, or more info about AkronCATS visit http://akroncats.bravehost.com/index.html


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

Is there any website that lists all of the catfishing tourneys in ohio????

I always here about them (and their links) after they happen.

If anyone would please post links to as many tourney schedules as they know I would be appriciative. Hope to see you on the lakes.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the following clubs, all have webpages, 
Ohio Hills Catfish Club
Deer Creek Catfish Club
SW Ohio Catfish Club
Catfish masters of America
Catfish Country 
Whiskey City Catfish Club
Central Ohio Catfsh Club

Thats a start...
PM Me if you need any more info
Salmonid


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

hey steve just wanted to say i had a good time last wed. nite even though i didn't catch anything with any size. it was a nice fix get me thru the week in between saturday nights hope to make it to a couple more of your tourneys you run a nice tournament


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the compliment. I hope to see you next time. The big one is waiting for you.


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

Thx salmonid for the post I will google their sites. Much appriciative. The only tournaments I ever do are the Hargus lake tourneys, and I never get big cats at that lake.


----------

